# Hi from another newbie *



## nexttimelucky (Jan 4, 2008)

I just wanted to say hi to you all.  I am 33 years old (DH 33), and about to embark on my 4th fresh cycle of IVF (9th including FET).  I think I must me mad but we've made the decision to try one last time.

We started on our fertility journey in early 2001 and had a BFP with a cycle of IUI, unfortuately M/C at 6 weeks.  3 months later another IUI which ended up being IVF due to over stimuation.  This one ended up with a BFN although we were lucky enough to have 9 to freeze.  The next cycle was FET which produced my amazing DS.  Since then we have had numerous tries for another sucess but no luck so far.

Last year we changed clinics and enroled on an egg share programme, the recipent and I ended up with 5 embryos each, I had 2 grade 1 -2, 2 grade 2 and 1 grade 3.  There were none suitable for freezing and unfortuantely we both ended up with a BFN.  The clinic were not keen for us to egg share again due to the quality of the embies, so this time will just be a normal cycle.

We are due to start DR on 11th Jan so here we go again!!!!!

I have never joined anything like this before and the reason I did was that I was so taken back by the genuine heartfelt messages of encouragement and support I've read on FF.  I can't believe I've never done this before!

I would like to wish everyone loads and loads of luck.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
  just wanted to say welcome and best of luck with your next cycle  .
i'm doing egg sharing as well i'm the donor i've had 1 cycle of ivf/icsi allready but sadly got a negative but were having another go in feb/mar 
                          best wishes mariexxx


----------



## nexttimelucky (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Marie.  Loads of   For your next go.

It's so nice to be amongst people who understand at last.  Friends and family are so kind but don't really know what its like to go through it.

Can anyone tell me where I can find other people starting treatment in the next couple of weeks?  (I haven't quite got to grips with this site yet.)


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
  have a look on jan/feb thread.
it is a brill web site i'm addicted it's nice to talk to people thats going through the heart ache we are all going through along the way and they understand.
                            love mariexx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi nexttimelucky    I can't help with the IVF thing as I've not been there but just wanted to wish you heaps of luck for your next cycle        I hope it works out for you.  Welcome to FF  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello nextimelucky, welcome to Fertilty Friends. 

Goodness you have been through a lot, although worth it for your little one. Congratulations. There can't be much wrong with your embies generally if you have a goegeous baby already from them! Perhaps it was just a one off bad lot? 

I would recomend you head on over to the Cycle Buddies boards and join the other ladies haveing tx at the moment. I am sure you will have as much to offer them as to be gained from sharing your journey with them.

*Cycle buddies: New Year Miracles ~ *CLICK HERE

Here's some more links you might like to check out:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Hoping for another miracle ~ **CLICK HERE*

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck making a sibling for your DS. 

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

well you have well and truly been on the rollercoaster of fertilitly i really hope this is your time this site is great for support and advice

wish you luck keepinghope xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## claireylee (Jan 3, 2008)

I have endometriosis and have had three operations in the past three years.  My partner is fine.  I am just about to go for my first private appointment for ivf.  I am 38 and my partner is 36.  Have no idea what to expect really.  I am currently on Zoladex injections to shut me down and then I guess I am going to be blasted with drugs to make me produce eggs.  Can anyone help me with some info on this?  When do they start the treatment, etc etc.


----------



## nexttimelucky (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all so much for welcoming me to the site and for all your kind words.  Good luck to everyone undergoing, or about to undergo tx.


----------



## nexttimelucky (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Claireylee.  

How are you doing?  Your first IVF can be very daunting especially if you don't really know what to expect.  In response to your question, you can usually expect to be on the d/r drugs (the ones your on now) for anything over 10 days depending on 1) how long it takes your body to shut down and 2) fitting in with your clinic.  I've had one cycle of 10 days dr and another that went on for nearly 4 weeks.

The next stage after this is the stimulating part.  Although you're being pumped with drugs you will usually find you feel physically a lot better than you did in the dr stage.  This stage will usually last from about 7 to 10 days then when the clinic are happy with the size of your follies you'll have your eggs collected.  After your embies are safely back on board, all thats left to do is sit and wait.  I'll be honest with you here, those 2 weeks can seem like 2 years!  But hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.

I wish you all the luck in the world and don't hesitate to ask anything else you need to know.  I'm also new to this site so haven't got to grips with all the little smiley faces etc. yet but I have been through what you're going through a few times so if I can be of any help/comfort at all just shout.

Amy x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
 do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Fabulous Lady Lumps (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,

just wanted to say hello as i am new here too.

Only two days to go then!! Best of luck to you, hope all goes really well and you get a BFP xx


----------



## Fabulous Lady Lumps (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Livein Hope (love the name)

Good luck for Monday, you must be excited and nervous all at the same time.

Think you will be advised to join a thread for Jan/Feb if you haven't already done so that you can talk to others who are doing the same thing at the same time!

Really hope everything works out fab for you, best of luck and i'd love to hear how you get on xx 

Donna xxx


----------



## claireylee (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Amy for your kind words.  I went to the clinic yesterday and as soon as they get my blood tests results I can start on the ovary stimulation drugs.  It is very daunting but I am in shock a bit at how quickly it all is.  I think I was expecting it to be months whereas now it is going to be a matter of a few weeks!!!  So how many rounds have you of IVF?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi nexttimelucky,  

Welcome to Fertility Friends, This site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck for your tx  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx[/center​


----------

